# Basketballboard's Top 100 Players



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

BBB.net is asking for you to make a list of the current top 100 players in the league. 

After all of the lists are done, all of the lists will be calculated and posted to reveal BBB.net's top 100 players. 

If you don't have time to do it all at once, use the editing feature to finish your list until it is completed. Please post your list in this thread.

Here is a thread you can draw some ideas from: Top 100 players


----------

